# Underwater Lab (wip)



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello everyone,

New guy here, long time lurker, guess it was time to post.

as the title says, Underwater Lab

First, like to thank Moebius for producing these fine sci-fi vehicles
of the Irwin Allen Universe, and awaking my sleepy brain into the 
world of imagination.

Here's what I'm working on:

underwater lab: this will be lighted to light the interior of 
the fs from below, there are no internal lights in the fs at this
time.(that will change later) the 2 hull halves are not glued
together as you see.

also working on smaller verison for the mini fs and the aurora
fs. as you can see the grid lines in the small uwl are bad at this piont
(shaky hands), this is just a prototype.

the work continues, glad to be part of the group

also like to thank Paul at Paragrafix and Henry at Tsdsinc for their
input into this project.


Jim


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

that is so cool..............


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a really neat idea!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Jim,

I really like the look when it's lit - I don't think you sent me that photo before. Very spiffy!

I also like the use of the (not intended to be) removable bottom hatch for the lab's access hatch.

Now that I look closely, I see what you mean about the egg for the small one. I had thought the "eggieness" was lens distortion or somesuch.

Paul


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome, Jim! 
I was wondering who would do the lab. Yours look awesome! I, too, like the lighted version, it solves the lighting of the interior, without a lot of work.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Welcome, Jim!
> I was wondering who would do the lab. Yours look awesome! I, too, like the lighted version, it solves the lighting of the interior, without a lot of work.


Thanks,
Not really into a lot of detailed lighting, I thought this would serve the purpose for now. Haven't sealed up the fs, so after I'm done with the lab, I might try doing so extra light detailing inside.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I really like the look when it's lit - I don't think you sent me that photo before. Very spiffy!
> 
> ...


thought I sent you a lighted one, sorry about that.

as for the egg shape, it just the bottom part of the egg.

took the mini apart, think I find a way to do the grid line, it drying now.

dome for big one is also drying.

updates later


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Sometimer said:


> thought I sent you a lighted one, sorry about that.
> 
> as for the egg shape, it just the bottom part of the egg.
> 
> ...


I have to confess that until you brought it to my attention, I was not quite sure what you were talking about -- or at least, I myself was unaware that the UWL was actually something from the TV show and not your imagination. I honestly just thought you were being inventive!

But that being said, it looks great, PLUS what a great idea as far as battery storage goes! 

You know, if you just want to TRY to do it with straight-line decals, I'll make up a set for you, and throw in some decal "rivets" for the project as well! Let me know -- you have my email and it would be easy enough to do!

--Henry


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

g_xii said:


> I have to confess that until you brought it to my attention, I was not quite sure what you were talking about -- or at least, I myself was unaware that the UWL was actually something from the TV show and not your imagination. I honestly just thought you were being inventive!
> 
> But that being said, it looks great, PLUS what a great idea as far as battery storage goes!
> 
> ...


Thanks, e-mail sent


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

here's a mini update

large uwl taking a little longer than I thought,

the mini, I have redone, and still have to do a little more to it.
here's a pic of what I've done so far, some improvements,
I know the first one was ugly, but it was a start,
this second one is better and not perfect, it's getting there.
there is also a pic of what I am using as guide from the
vttbots episode "Leviathan"


comments welcome


Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting better, Jim! 

Are you planning to put all the piping on the lab?


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Getting better, Jim!
> 
> Are you planning to put all the piping on the lab?


Thanks Lloyd,
it's trial and error, trial and error
it's the 1st time I tried to make something from a photo (not very good photo). I have better photos now.

for the pipes, I was thinking about it, I have plenty of spare spruce trees for the material, they're about the right size.

back to more changes.





sometimes I remember, sometimes I forget to remember, sometimes I remember to forget

Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Are you working with screen grabs, on photos from online? If you need screen grabs, I have them. 
As for the piping, you could use colored wires, if you have some.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Are you working with screen grabs, on photos from online? If you need screen grabs, I have them.
> As for the piping, you could use colored wires, if you have some.


I'm using screen grabs, thanks Paul.

colored wire: interesting idea, easier to bend to shape, have to look a see 
what I have in all my old computer junk.
thanks for the idea, Lloyd.

progress will be slow this weekend as I'm working.
hopefully I can have some progress pics by middle of next week.



Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love this!
A diorama _and _a display base for the Flying Sub.

How many episodes did this Underwater Lab appear in?

.


----------



## BT_Tomcat (Feb 11, 2009)

Ingenious. Great idea and nice work. Killing 3 - 4 birds with one stone - in this case a "Underwater Lab". Yea keep us posted as I work on my Seaview and Flying Sub, you give me more motivation to think beyond the kit...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anybody have an eMail address to reach Moebius with?
I sent a PM to 'Moebius' earlier but I do not know if that method is even read.
I am trying to contact them about producing clear parts for the Flying Sub and I will not proceed until I get their opinion first.
If the eMail address is not to be circulated please either PM me with it or let Moebius know I am trying to reach them- they can reach me easily.

.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Does anybody have an eMail address to reach Moebius with?
> I sent a PM to 'Moebius' earlier but I do not know if that method is even read.
> I am trying to contact them about producing clear parts for the Flying Sub and I will not proceed until I get their opinion first.
> If the eMail address is not to be circulated please either PM me with it or let Moebius know I am trying to reach them- they can reach me easily.
> ...


Hi Richard, I would start here....:thumbsup:

http://moebiusmodels.com/contact_us.php


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That link has only two options- Customer Service and a link to the Law firm Bradley Gross
Becker & Poliakoff. I am not certain if this question goes best to either...

.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> That link has only two options- Customer Service and a link to the Law firm Bradley Gross
> Becker & Poliakoff. I am not certain if this question goes best to either...
> 
> .


I think Frank would get the massage if you started with Customer Service, I know I've always got a quick reply that way. Just a thought...


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Great idea and a nice job too!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The lab is in several episodes--"Leviathan," maybe the one with the Nazis and possibly one other...


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All,

here's some new pic of changes made


Thanks for looking




Sometimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers causes
the mind to forget to wander

Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks great!
I do not know if it is just the photos but it appears the lab and Flying Sub are two different yellows. If so- FANTASTIC! it show that they were manufactured buy different 'companies' but follow a similar set of rules. Like having different yellows at a construction site- it gives a sense of reality to the situation.

.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Looks great!
> I do not know if it is just the photos but it appears the lab and Flying Sub are two different yellows. If so- FANTASTIC! it show that they were manufactured buy different 'companies' but follow a similar set of rules. Like having different yellows at a construction site- it gives a sense of reality to the situation.
> 
> .


Thanks Richard,

You're right, they are two different colors.
That was actually a mistake, when I went to buy paint for it,
I picked up the wrong color yellow, but after seeing the base 
painted, I thought, okay I like it. Then seeing the dome painted,
yeah, that'll work.



Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim, it looking awesome! I like the lighting of it. 
As Richard said about the yellows, I like it, too.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Jim, it looking awesome! I like the lighting of it.
> As Richard said about the yellows, I like it, too.


Thanks Lloyd,

The more I looked at it with the different yellows, I liked it, too.
I had already drilled the hole in the rear leg for lighting at some future
date, as I was doing dome, I thought, put a light in it.
Glad I did.
It's still in it's rough stages, the dome is removable, to change light if need be, also have to do some more on getting it to seat better, and clean up
the edges.
detailing of the pipes and pumps will wait until I work on the base of the 
large lab.
Then I'll do some detailing to both at the same time.





Sometimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers causes the mind to forget to wander


Jim


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I have no idea where I got this shot of the miniature. Love what you're doing - great project!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

starseeker said:


> I have no idea where I got this shot of the miniature. Love what you're doing - great project!


Thanks Starseeker,

The pic you posted, you may have gotten it from
uncleodiescollectibles web site. It's listed on the Vttbots prop
page.

This is turning out to be a fun project, making changes all the time,
and thanks to a few suggestion by other members here, it's
developing into an interesting one.
Currently working on the large lab for the moebius fs, hope to have some
pics soon




Sometimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers causes the mind to forget to wander


Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thought I would post a couple of progress pics
of the large lab.
This one had to have an interior. That's why no progress
pics in a while.
Won't get much done this weekend, I'll be working all
weekend.

What do you think?

Thanks for looking








Somertimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Somertimers causes
the mind to forget to wander.

Jim


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

looks great,cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it a lot! Are you going to match the interior to a specific episode or keep it generic?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jim, that is getting WAY too sick! (I really like it!)

Your consoles look great - you've really captured the look quite well. My only quibble is that I don't think a 50' tall scientist could fit inside ... What do you mean he couldn't have fit inside the "real" lab on the show? ;-)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim, you are out doing yourself. Better watch it, you might get jealous at yourself.:freak:

Now you need some plant monsters inside.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words

Falcon
with my feeble skills, I'll be surprised by the results myself.
when it comes to being accurate and detailed, I'll leave to
the experts, I'm just a rookie.

Richard
I think I'm going to leave it generic for now, the pic of the
interior I got, it looks to dark, the floors and griders have a dark
metal look to them

Paul
if you're talking about the desk, thanks.
if you mean the computer consoles, I can't take credit for
them, they are from my LM Time Tunnel Dio, I wanted see what 
it would look like with some kind of computers.
I will be making my own for it, also the video-phone, and
what ever else I can see to put in there.

Lloyd
Haven't turned green yet, guess I'm okay.



Jim

P.S. haven't figured out how to put your posts in my reply?
I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jim - well, I had been talking about all three pieces of furniture originally, but focusing in on the desk for now you really nailed those crappy old 50s/60s metal desks.

Quick question on the hatch: is it just an optical illusion or is it a flat decal? If so, an ingenious solution to something that will only be seen through those tiny little windows.

On your PS: click on the "quote" button at the bottom-right corner of the person's post.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Jim - well, I had been talking about all three pieces of furniture originally, but focusing in on the desk for now you really nailed those crappy old 50s/60s metal desks.
> 
> Quick question on the hatch: is it just an optical illusion or is it a flat decal? If so, an ingenious solution to something that will only be seen through those tiny little windows.
> 
> On your PS: click on the "quote" button at the bottom-right corner of the person's post.


Thanks Paul,

On the hatch, I made 3 hatches, that looked like...........
ooh, never mind.

had to put something there?
then I started thinking (I know thinking is dangerous) I copied the 
back hatch from the fs with my scanner and tacked it on the 
escape tube for reference. I'll get back to making a hatch at some
future time.



Jim


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

just caught on to your thead Jim and I like what youv'e done. :thumbsup: TOP JOB!!
The sealab was in my short list of dios for my seaview but I chose a differant path and after checking out yours I'm glad I did as it would have paled significantly to yours. 

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

AJ-1701 said:


> just caught on to your thead Jim and I like what youv'e done. :thumbsup: TOP JOB!!
> The sealab was in my short list of dios for my seaview but I chose a differant path and after checking out yours I'm glad I did as it would have paled significantly to yours.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Thanks Alec,

The way this project is going, I'm not sure when I might
be done with it. I keep changing things, I'll do something to it,
then look at it and change it to something else.

Don't cut yourself short, I'm sure you have talents I don't have.
My modeling skills aren't that great, but I wanted to try something
I've never done. I'm even surprising myself with the lab.
So give it try someday, you might surprise yourself, as I did.

I may have some new pics next week, doing some more changes.





Sometimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers cause
the mind to forget to wander


Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

More changes? 

If you decide to change your brain, 
I have a used one in a jar, with the name A.B.Normal on it.

I am enjoying seeing your lab, so I look forward to what is instore.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> More changes?
> 
> If you decide to change your brain,
> I have a used one in a jar, with the name A.B.Normal on it.
> ...






Thanks for the offer, Lloyd, I'll mark it down for reference
after this one wears out, I think I have a few miles left on it?
:lol:


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are some new pics

Pic1 normal view

Pics 2, 3, 4 open view

note: gaps and misalignment are miscalculation in 
measurements of interior to inner dome surface.

what do you think?

Thanks for looking







Sometimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers causes the
mind to forget to wander

Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You have done an awesome job! 
I really like the half exterior and half cutaway. 
What would enhance the look of it, is to have a base with sand glued to it,like the ocean floor. Maybe some plastic plants.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sometimer said:


> Pic1 normal view
> 
> Pics 2, 3, 4 open view


Ahhhh. From your emails over the past couple of weeks I was thinking you were doing the windows to be similar to the front of the Seaview. Making it a 
"cutaway" removes the trouble I was anticipating for you - adding glass.

Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Brilliant! Of everything you're done so far, the great finish, the perfect jagged lines, the interior and furniture, my favorite part is perhaps the tiniest - the TV phone. Looking great.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> You have done an awesome job!
> I really like the half exterior and half cutaway.
> What would enhance the look of it, is to have a base with sand glued to it,like the ocean floor. Maybe some plastic plants.


Thanks Lloyd,

didn't think about the base,
plastic plants-------mmmmm


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Ahhhh. From your emails over the past couple of weeks I was thinking you were doing the windows to be similar to the front of the Seaview. Making it a
> "cutaway" removes the trouble I was anticipating for you - adding glass.
> 
> Looking forward to your next update.


Thanks Paul,
originally, was just going to do just the center cutout,
wasn't enough to view inside, it was better than the tiny
windows, but not enough, so I went with the 3 big cutouts.

glass would be ideal, however, I think if I can find some good
clear plastic, that way I can form it to curve of the dome.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Brilliant! Of everything you're done so far, the great finish, the perfect jagged lines, the interior and furniture, my favorite part is perhaps the tiniest - the TV phone. Looking great.


Thanks Starseeker,

I'm trying to improve the interior as much as possible,
have a few more idea's to try after I correct grider alignment
and taller walls.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Very well done!


Thanks Richard,

Glad you're enjoying the build.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sometimer said:


> glass would be ideal, however, I think if I can find some good clear plastic, that way I can form it to curve of the dome.


I haven't worked with it myself, but people have mentioned using 2 liter soda bottles as donor plastic for vacu- and plunge-molding. Perhaps that might work for you?


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I haven't worked with it myself, but people have mentioned using 2 liter soda bottles as donor plastic for vacu- and plunge-molding. Perhaps that might work for you?


the 2 litre bottles are too curvy for this dome, thanks for the suggestion.

Haven't got a lot done, here's a pic of some work on the base.

thanks for looking.




Jim


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Fantastic work, nice to see other aspects from VTBOTS, if you want plants I found a rather unique way to make plants, try drilling into some spare styrene sheet, those spirals can be made into various types of plant formations, add color and instant plants. Karl


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim, it is getting better all the time! I like the sea bottom base.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

starduster said:


> Fantastic work, nice to see other aspects from VTBOTS, if you want plants I found a rather unique way to make plans, try drilling into some spare styrene sheet, those spirals can be made into various types of plant formations, add color and instant plants. Karl


Thanks Karl,

Was inspired by the fanastic job Moebius and crew are doing on
the Irwin Allenverse.

plankton, seaweed ---- thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Jim, it is getting better all the time! I like the sea bottom base.


Thanks Llyod,

It was your suggestion.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

You bet, I made a see Thu space ship using two plastic formed halves and made a detailed interior in the space ship, two floors with stairs and sliding doors and included an enclosed room with several rows of [plants using this method, added some paper leaves it looked pretty good. Karl


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

starduster said:


> You bet, I made a see Thu space ship using two plastic formed halves and made a detailed interior in the space ship, two floors with stairs and sliding doors and included an enclosed room with several rows of [plants using this method, added some paper leaves it looked pretty good. Karl


thanks for the tips, Karl
do you still have the space ship?
maybe you could post it in your thread on the diorama forum?


It's beeen a loooooonnnnngggg weekend -------at work!!!

Sorry, no pics this week, reworking the docking port and a few other things. hopefully have some new pics next week.

thanks for looking




Sometimers causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers causes
the mind to forget to wander

Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

back with a few fixes,
realigned interior griders, moved walls behind escape tube,
deepened docking port, open docking port hatch.

Thanks for looking





Sometimer causes the mind to wander and forget, Sometimers causes
the mind to forget to wander

Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Your WIP just gets better all the time!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Your WIP just gets better all the time!


Thanks Llyod,

This has been an inspiring experience!!!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

That just looks so cool, great job, love the interiors!

Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

gojira61 said:


> That just looks so cool, great job, love the interiors!
> 
> Jim


Thanks




Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

These are the last pics for awhile as I'm putting this on the shelf,
need to practice, practice, practice on putty, shaping, sanding.

Like to THANK everyone for their interest in this project ( got lots 
of views ), suggestions, tips, comments.

special THANKS to Moebius for producing those Fantastic models 
of the Irwin Allenverse and awaking my imagination.


Thanks for looking and your interest






Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That has got to be one of the very best ways to display the Flying Sub I have seen- The two different yellows make it look like a dio of a real scene.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:
This is uber cool !


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

What a great idea. Very nice work!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> That has got to be one of the very best ways to display the Flying Sub I have seen- The two different yellows make it look like a dio of a real scene.


Thanks Richard


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> :thumbsup:
> This is uber cool !


Thanks Trekkrific


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr. Brad said:


> What a great idea. Very nice work!


Thanks Dr. Brad

Just thinking of different way to display the FS (if I ever get done with it)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am going to miss the updates. You have a one of a kind model, and it has been a fun project to watch come together. Now that the mini-flying sub model will be out this month, I would like to build a lab,too. I plan to use your photos as a guide.

I look forward to when you get back to working on it. Thanks for the fun!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am going to miss the updates. You have a one of a kind model, and it has been a fun project to watch come together. Now that the mini-flying sub model will be out this month, I would like to build a lab,too. I plan to use your photos as a guide.
> 
> I look forward to when you get back to working on it. Thanks for the fun!


Thanks Llyod,

Have Fun !!!!
tip on docking port, if you have an extra PL J2 kit,
use the bottom elevator cage, cut any 2 rings out.
it's the perfect size and shape, matches to the mini-fs
bottom docking port.


Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sometimer said:


> Thanks Llyod,
> 
> Have Fun !!!!
> tip on docking port, if you have an extra PL J2 kit,
> ...


You sound like you speak from experience- any other projects you would like to share?

.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> You sound like you speak from experience- any other projects you would like to share?
> 
> .


mainly trial and error.
other projects?
just a medium size uwl for my monogram FS,
haven't started it yet.

Thanks for asking!!!

Jim


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tip, I do have it in my junk box.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Update on uwl*

Here's an update on one of the uwl's.
this is for the mono FS, or medium lab.

This one has some diffences, the large and mini labs
are general reseach labs, ( energy, natural resources )
the medium lab is for special projects ( black ops, defense
design, weapon design ).
Trying to give it that dirty abandon look,
plants aren't glued yet, still playing with arrangement,
dome doesn't look dirty enough.

what do you think?


Thanks for looking


Jim


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the idea of the Black Ops Lab! 
One idea- instead of the general safety yellow hull with gray ribs, how about it being mostly Dark Gray with some yellow panels and striping. I am thinking a bit more stealthy with some industrial-equipment access warning hull graphics- something to visually separate it from the nice friendly research conterparts...

Just an idea- I think you are making a great series of these designs and I look forward to seeing what you come up with next.

.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like the looks of all three. I hope the plants aren't alive and destroy the lab! 

I like Richard's suggestion on the Black OP Lab, it makes sense that you would want it not so noticeable.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Richard,

Your idea gave me an idea!

Thanks Lloyd,

I wanted this one to look abandon and not used,
thought overgrowth would help, now I'm re-thinking 
that idea.







Jim


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

*Update and Changes*

This is the medium UWL for the mono FS, did some changes.
Since this lab is a TOP SECRET SPECIAL PROJCETS lab, had to find a way to hide it?
The 1st way was to hide it in plant overgrowth, it didn't really look right.
than a suggestion was made, and the idea of hiding it in plain sight
became clear. Hide it so no one would go near it, hide it as a radiation
hazard, out in the open.

The top radiation symbol on the radiation contamination seal is
a disguised entry hatch.

Also all 3 labs with FS's


Thanks for looking


Jim


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

they're grinning at me.

Irwin Allen would approve. Well he'd probably try to sue you but then he'd use it.

I'm not sure about messing it up with algae. If it's deep enough it wouldn't grow, but then it's all about perceptions... yeah maybe a little slime.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Fantastic idea. 

I may just have to scratch me up one of these...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Ok, now that's a really cool idea. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jim, all three look fantastic! 

The Secret Lab (I swear I didn't see anything!), is a design I would never with my wild imagination ever come up with, and you did such an awesome job with it!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Everyone,

had fun building these to display my FS's,
and always remember:
Let your imagination go where no imagination has gone before.




Jim


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Reall well done,Jim.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Reall well done,Jim.



Thanks
Now must go tend to imagination, it's wants to run amok again!!!!




Jim


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Sometimer said:


> Thanks Everyone,
> 
> had fun building these to display my FS's,
> and always remember:
> ...


I don't want to go there... shudder...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Come on Steve! Are you afraid you might like it there? 
For me, I can't just build it out of the box, I imagine more, and it is fun to do so.
Jim has the right stuff for the VTTBOTS world!


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Come on Steve! Are you afraid you might like it there?
> For me, I can't just build it out of the box, I imagine more, and it is fun to do so.
> Jim has the right stuff for the VTTBOTS world!





Thanks Llyod,
Try it Steve, you'll liikkkeeee it!!!!!!

Since I opened the door on imagination, I'll start a new thread.


thanks for everyone's interest in my underwater labs projects.

Jim


----------

